# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  beni extra-ue senza bolla doganale

## stsimar

Acquisto on-line di due case per IPAD da una società di Hong-Kong con carta aziendale. 
La fattura arriva e anche la merce, ma non c'è la bolla doganale. 
Che devo fare? 
Lascio il costo e basta oppure devo fare qualcos'altro?

----------


## Marelli1980

> Acquisto on-line di due case per IPAD da una società di Hong-Kong con carta aziendale. 
> La fattura arriva e anche la merce, ma non c'è la bolla doganale. 
> Che devo fare? 
> Lascio il costo e basta oppure devo fare qualcos'altro?

  La bolla doganale potrebbe arrivare dopo la merce. Forse è ancora in dogana.
Attenda ancora qualche giorno. La merce è passata per forza dalla dogana. Al massimo provi a chiamare la dogana e chiedere informazioni.
Si ricordi che per gli qcquisti da Hong Kong occorre fare la black list.

----------


## stsimar

Il problema è che la merce è arrivata a Febbraio... ad oggi nulla.

----------


## anagre

Contatti lo spedizioniere che ha consegnato la merce. (alla consegna dovrebbe comunque aver pagato dazi e iva... strano... mi pare impossibile che non sia passato per la dogana...)

----------


## stsimar

Abbiamo inviato una mail alla società di hong-kong, visto che si trattava di un acuiqsto on-linbe con free-shipping, e loro alla domanda non hanno risporto. Inoltre, ai fini degli elenchi black-list, ho chiesto un loro codice identificativo nel paese e mi hanno risposto che, essendo di hong-kong, non hanno alcun codice da fornire. 
Quindi oltre, al problema della dogana, mi si pone il problema dell'elenco black-list.  
Come posso risolvere entrambi i problemi?

----------


## stsimar

Scusatemi se torno sull'argomento, ma anche all'agenzia delle dogane non hanno saputo darmi una soluzione. 
La bolla doganale non è arrivata, ho solo la fattura extra-ue senza iva. Ho pensato di emettere precauzionalmente un'autofattura. 
Potrebbe essere una soluzione corretta?

----------


## anagre

Io insisto che se qualcuno le ha consegnato fisicamente questi oggetti, quel qualcuno deve sapere chi e quando ha assolto gli obblighi doganali. (un postino, un vettore qualcuno avrà suonato al campanello con i case da consegnare, e le avranno anche fatto firmare un qualsiasi bollettino anche interno... deve esserci modo di risalire in italia a chi ha effettuato lo sdoganamento!!!! lasciando perdere il cinese che non vuole collaborare) 
Per black list, invece mi pare di aver letto molte volte sul forum che per hong kong non ci sono codici identificativi... però io sono totalmente ignorante in materia, ma sono certa che ci siano molti altri post interessanti da leggere a riguardo.

----------


## Marelli1980

> Per black list, invece mi pare di aver letto molte volte sul forum che per hong kong non ci sono codici identificativi... però io sono totalmente ignorante in materia, ma sono certa che ci siano molti altri post interessanti da leggere a riguardo.

  la circolare di gennaio 2011 parla proprio dell'impossibilità di avere tali dati e di non poterli quindi indicare nel modello black list.
in tal caso non ci sono sanzioni, ma è bene conservare tutta la documentazione con la quale si è provato a chiedere i dati, ma non si ha avuto risposta o risposta negativa.
io un altro tentativo per ottenerli lo rifarei ..

----------


## Andy Dufresne

Da Hong Kong puoi ottenere quello che loro chiamano business registration code.   :Smile:

----------


## martin covi

Intanto mi presento al forum . Sono un doganalista-spedizioniere doganale di lungo corso ed navigo spesso nel forum dove trovo spesso risposte utili che riguardano intrastat e black list. :Smile: 
Ogni tanto leggo quesiti riguardanti problematiche doganali e credo che sia il momento di dare una mano , visto che è il mio campo, e non solo rimanere lettore passivo.
Nel merito degli acquisti fatti via internet da Paesi terzi e per i quali non si riceve la bolla doganale dò il mio parere e la mia esperienza.
Specialmente piccole spedizioni sfuggono spesso ai controlli doganali e, di conseguenza non vengono "sdoganate". Se all'atto dell'arrivo della spedizione il Corriere o l'Ufficio postale non richiedono il rimborso dei diritti doganali (Dazio+IVA) corrisposti all'atto dell'importazione, potete stare certi che la spedizione non è passata per la Dogana ed è entrata in Italia senza il pagamento dei diritti doganali. In questo caso c'è solo una via "legale" da seguire. Presentarsi ad un Ufficio Doganale o ad uno spedizioniere e richiedere lo sdoganamento a posteriori della merce con il pagamento, oltre dei diritti dovuti, anche di una sanzione amministrativa (non sempre, dipende dalla Dogana e dal tempo passato dall'arrivo della merce). Emettere un'autofattura non è valido in quanto la Dogana deve accertare se la merce importata è di libera importazione e se è soggetta a Dazio (quasi sempre).
Spero di aver contribuioto a chiarire questa casistica che ho ritrovato spesso nel forum. Buona giornata

----------


## friulicomputer

Io ho lo stesso problema.
Ho richiesto lo sdoganamento a posteriori di un pacco cinese contattando la dogana via PEC dato che abito/lavoro a 40km dall' ufficio più vicino.
Io gli ho dato tutti i dati ed è risultato che non ho da pagare nessun dazio perchè la merce è una scheda madre per pc però l'iva la devo pagare.
Il doganiere mi ha consigliato di emettere un'autofattura anzichè recarmi in dogana, solo che non so quanto ciò sia corretto dal punto di vista fiscale...

----------


## martin covi

> Io ho lo stesso problema.
> Ho richiesto lo sdoganamento a posteriori di un pacco cinese contattando la dogana via PEC dato che abito/lavoro a 40km dall' ufficio più vicino.
> Io gli ho dato tutti i dati ed è risultato che non ho da pagare nessun dazio perchè la merce è una scheda madre per pc però l'iva la devo pagare.
> Il doganiere mi ha consigliato di emettere un'autofattura anzichè recarmi in dogana, solo che non so quanto ciò sia corretto dal punto di vista fiscale...

  Non è prevista l'autofattura per merce non sdoganata. L'autofattura è prevista nei casi indicati nell'art.17. Serve una importazione e posteriori soggetta tra l'altro al pagamento degli interessi dal gg. dell'entrate della merce nella Ce e una penalità per la mancata presentazione della merce alla Dogana ( non ricordo se art.303 o322 del TULD)

----------


## friulicomputer

Ho fatto una piccola ricerca e a quanto pare l'art. 322 del TULD è stato abrogato dall'art. 10 del D.Lgs 473/97 (quindi non più sanzione), cmq io ho dichiarato la merce alla dogana appena mi è arrivata. Quando andrò là per lo sdoganamento a posteriori porterò anche la merce con me...
L'autofattura quindi non è ammessa come pensavo.

----------

